

Intel Capital Leads $30 Million Funding of Education Startup Kno - bvi
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-04-08/intel-capital-leads-30-million-funding-of-education-startup-kno.html

======
abbasmehdi
There go textbooks out the window...

